# Serving Size



## EKSONi (Nov 17, 2013)

I understand everyone has a pup that'll be a different size and everyone believes in different things. But I'd like to hear how often, how much do you guys feed your puppy his/her food & water?

My puppy is turning 8 weeks old on the 31st and it's only his 3rd day with us. So we're still working on a routine and he's eating smaller meals. 

I've heard some people say let him have water all the time and others including the breeder who is a trainer as well said to limit it to meal time only.

Thanks for all the help and suggestions. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Xena9012 (Oct 12, 2013)

When Xena was 8 weeks she would have half a cup of dry biscuits 3 times a day. I let her have water all the time. Sometimes it can get really hot during the day and without her water with her all the time she would get dehydrated. When she was 3 months old we started giving her 2 feeds a day and a bigger meal size according to the grid on the packet. 

I didn't start giving her raw meat until she was 4 months old. I would mix it into food (half and half) or give it to her as treats. Everyone has different systems. Just make sure if you change her routine to do it gradually so she doesn't get sick.


----------



## EKSONi (Nov 17, 2013)

Xena9012 said:


> When Xena was 8 weeks she would have half a cup of dry biscuits 3 times a day. I let her have water all the time. Sometimes it can get really hot during the day and without her water with her all the time she would get dehydrated. When she was 3 months old we started giving her 2 feeds a day and a bigger meal size according to the grid on the packet.
> 
> I didn't start giving her raw meat until she was 4 months old. I would mix it into food (half and half) or give it to her as treats. Everyone has different systems. Just make sure if you change her routine to do it gradually so she doesn't get sick.


What kind of biscuits were you feeding her? Also didn't she pee all the time from the excessive water? Right now it's cold here in NYC, it's close to freezing or sometimes below. I won't be changing his food till he's a bit more computable with us and the house.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

at 9 weeks old i fed my pup 1 cup in the am, 1 cup noonish
and 1 cup in the pm. he also had a snack and training 
treats. his water was available all day. i took the water
bowl away between 6pm and 8pm.


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

It really depends on the dog and the kibble you're feeding. You feed less with higher quality kibble, and you'll need to feed more if the puppy is more energetic and burns more calories than a quieter puppy.

Start with serving recommendations on the bag. Try that for about a week, if the puppy starts to get pudgy then cut back 1/2 a cup a day, if you can clearly see the puppy's ribs then add 1/2 a cup a day. You might need to change the serving size several times until they're grown. 

For example, for Delgado I fed Fromm LBP and he started at 2 cups at 2 months which gradually increased to 5 cups around 6 months, then varied between 3.5 to 4.5 cups for several months. Even now at almost 2 he still varies between 3.5 to 4 cups depending on what he's been doing that day.

In regards to water, I allowed free access to water until around 7 PM then I took the bowl away. I only allowed a little water just before the last bedtime potty break. As the puppy grew and became more trustworthy in the housebreaking I allowed free access to water at all times


----------



## EKSONi (Nov 17, 2013)

doggiedad said:


> at 9 weeks old i fed my pup 1 cup in the am, 1 cup noonish
> and 1 cup in the pm. he also had a snack and training
> treats. his water was available all day. i took the water
> bowl away between 6pm and 8pm.


I started training him and using his kibble as treat for now. But will give him something else in a few days. Quick question after 8pm does he get the water back in the am or at 9 or so? Also for crating does anyone give their pup water?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

I generally leave the water out until about an hour or so when I know I'm going to have them in the crate (never water in the crate). 

For amounts of food, I use what is recommended on the bag as just a GUIDE to amounts. Cause it changes as our pups grow so I can refer to it again. 

That said, I really look at my puppy. If getting too skinny then I up the amount and becoming a huge butterball then I cut back. But the starting point (realizing the point of a dog food seller is to SELL FOOD so may be too much  ) have the amounts on the bag as a reference.


----------



## EKSONi (Nov 17, 2013)

MaggieRoseLee said:


> I generally leave the water out until about an hour or so when I know I'm going to have them in the crate (never water in the crate).
> 
> For amounts of food, I use what is recommended on the bag as just a GUIDE to amounts. Cause it changes as our pups grow so I can refer to it again.
> 
> That said, I really look at my puppy. If getting too skinny then I up the amount and becoming a huge butterball then I cut back. But the starting point (realizing the point of a dog food seller is to SELL FOOD so may be too much  ) have the amounts on the bag as a reference.


Ahh okay, thanks for the advice / reply. I've started to cut his water off a few hours before crating because sometimes he doesn't pee or poop for a good hour or more. 

I've been following the bag and what the vet said for food. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## David Taggart (Nov 25, 2012)

Your dog should have access to water at any time. There are dozens and dozens of reasons why he might feel thursty, water consumption is also an indicator of your puppy's health. If he used to sleep in his crate, simply don't close it, leave water outside. Watch the amount of food you provide, and a healthy puppy wouldn't drink more than he needs. Stomach is a stretchable sack, and puppies under 6 months tend to eat much more than they need. In fact, they don't have any feeling of being full and can die of indigestion if allowed to eat limitlessly. Mother nature invented that for their survival, because they are many in the litter. Your puppy is too lose this urge to gobble more and more. If the food doesn't appeal appetising to him - it means something wrong with his food. Most likely he needs other nutrition. If I were you - I'd switch on raw. With eating juicy nutritious meals he would not only need less in amount, but will cut on water consumption as well.


----------



## David Taggart (Nov 25, 2012)

> the vet said


I'm very suspicious of a vet advise about food. All vets are the participants of pet food programms and commercializing it. GSD is a dog must be raised on raw. But any vet would smile, because he knows, that people are lazy first, and they dont really want to know what their pet food is made of second. Many people prefer not to know, what sausage was made of. Despite of that, people don't want to feed dry bisquits their infants.


----------



## Xena9012 (Oct 12, 2013)

EKSONi said:


> What kind of biscuits were you feeding her?
> Also didn't she pee all the time from the excessive water?


I feed her Eukanuba large puppy breed biscuits. 
She is also allowed outside any time to pee so having an accident in the house isn't a problem. If your dog is inside all the time then I agree with the others who take their dogs water away at 7pm so they don't need to go during the night.


----------



## EKSONi (Nov 17, 2013)

Xena9012 said:


> I feed her Eukanuba large puppy breed biscuits.
> She is also allowed outside any time to pee so having an accident in the house isn't a problem. If your dog is inside all the time then I agree with the others who take their dogs water away at 7pm so they don't need to go during the night.


Oh okay I'll check them out. Well his vet said he's allowed in the backyard so I'll start training him to go out, just have to wait till I get better in a day or two. What time do you let her out at night? And does she have water overnight?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## My5dogs (Aug 30, 2013)

I never restrict water my pup plays and runs til 9:30pm


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Creeden6 (Dec 9, 2013)

David Taggart said:


> I'm very suspicious of a vet advise about food. All vets are the participants of pet food programms and commercializing it. GSD is a dog must be raised on raw. But any vet would smile, because he knows, that people are lazy first, and they dont really want to know what their pet food is made of second. Many people prefer not to know, what sausage was made of. Despite of that, people don't want to feed dry bisquits their infants.


I keep seeing you absolutely harp on other owners about how they should not trust their vets and how they are slowly killing their pups by not feeding raw. How about you stop being a raw food anti vet nazi/bully/snob! Some people can't or do not want to feed raw and they should not have you making them feel guilty for it! There are owners here that are looking for guidance and help not for you to be condescending! Sorry for hijacking this thread but this needed to be said! (Stepping off of soap box now)


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

